# Colors



## dartman (Feb 26, 2015)

I am casting a pen blank and need help with the color.I know this is thread grade art class but my mind is gone.I need to make am cream color blank.I have looked on line for a simple chart that would help but I come up empty.Could any body please help me out?


----------



## Sylvanite (Feb 26, 2015)

My friend in the fiberglass business told me that the recipe for "bone" is white, a little bit of yellow, a tiny bit of red and a tiny bit of black.


----------



## Brooks803 (Feb 26, 2015)

If you are still having issues after trying Eric's advice...which I totally agree with....you can try the Haylard White here: Colored Pigments Works fine with PR or Alumilite.


----------



## dartman (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks guys.I used white and yellow and made something passable for the color I needed. I think they will be happy with it.


----------

